
Helpshift Gets $3.2M To Build The Salesforce Of Mobile CRM - vlbeta
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/30/helpshift-gets-3-2m-from-nexus-true-ventures-to-build-the-salesforce-of-mobile-crm/
======
scorpion032
Highly determined, most capable people with ruthless execution, who have a
history of shipping quality products.

It has taken the team a few iterations to get the right product. This could be
it.

------
emcl
This is great news and much deserved success for the superb team. I have lost
count of apps that i deleted within five minutes of installing where one touch
crm would have been of enormous help.

------
rajeshsegu
Congrats Abinash and team. A highly committed and focused team. Finding help
and engaging with app creators seems very important and I personally have
found no way to send feedback or ask questions without the hassle of going on
searching the app in the AppStore. This, in my opinion, is the holy grail of
CRM in Mobile.

------
adityaathalye
Met one of the founders at their offices in my city, Pune. Mighty impressed
with the product team & culture they have built.

